# cherry burl



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

A friend came by yesterday and said. Hey do you want this burl? Well..YEAH. Most of the burls I have cut to date have been really chewed up inside but not this one. Unreal! I kept making slices expecting to hit a void. It never happened. I kick myself that I didnt leave a few thicker pieces. Most of the pieces are roughly a foot square and a little less than 2" thick. My question is this. Should I leave the pieces as they are to sell? Or are they now stuck in the pen blank world. Not that I mind that. And if your wondering after these dry some of it will be in the classified section for sale. Sorry the pics suck. The color and detail didnt show. I will try to get some. Better ones posted.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice burl.

A ft square and 2in thick, perhaps you can try making a platter from one piece.

I have a cherry burl, about 10 in long by 5 in wide sealed and waiting for my to figure out the best way to mount and turn.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice burl. I'd love to have that burl to make veneer out of it.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Like Dave said, at 12" square and almost 2" thick, that is nice small platter/good sized shallow bowl material. Send some my way :yes:


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

That looks terrible. Let me PM you my address and you can just get rid of it, I'll dispose of it for you. 

No, really, that is some amazing wood. You scored big time! Make some cool stuff!


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks great! 
How hard is the wood?
I haven't worked with hurl yet and have always wondered how hard it was compared to normal wood of the same tree.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

This one seems pretty dense but most of the others I have cut were half decayed so they were easier to cut. Perhaps someone with a little more experience will chime in. You would think so though. Like cutting a knot.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm definately interested in some of this in pen blank form when your ready to sell!!!


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Any burl is tough to work with because of the grain. Sometimes the harder the wood the easier it is, if cutting burl can be called easy to cut at all.
You scored big time on that nice chunk of wood.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

You got it Bass. I will probably do most as pen blanks. I gotta see what survives drying and decide how much. The pics don't even do this justice. Pen blanks are gonna be primo.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

How come none of my friends ever show up with a piece of burl like this? :blink:

That looks like it's going to make some beautiful turnings, whether pens or dishes or whatever ...


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

It gets better. He called me tonight and says he's got a white oak burl for me that's so big he had to pick it up with his tractor. Karma I guess. I'll post pics when I crack that one open. Bowl blanks anyone? Man it's been a good week!


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent cherry burl, solid and fantastic figure :thumbsup:


2" thick, well you could try and do something similar to the Silky Oak post.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

PSDkevin said:


> It gets better. He called me tonight and says he's got a white oak burl for me that's so big he had to pick it up with his tractor. Karma I guess. I'll post pics when I crack that one open. Bowl blanks anyone? Man it's been a good week!


 :laughing:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

PSDkevin said:


> It gets better. He called me tonight and says he's got a white oak burl for me that's so big he had to pick it up with his tractor. Karma I guess. I'll post pics when I crack that one open. Bowl blanks anyone? Man it's been a good week!


I would definitely take a bowl blank or 2.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok. So when Im sawing the next one for bowl blanks what thickness am I looking for? 4"? I will also shoot for pepper mill blanks too. Pen blanks usually come from the mill scrap anyway so in the near future I should have a good variety of turning stock for sale.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have some white oak burl in pen blank form and its beautiful stuff but man is it ever hard!! Better get you a new bandsaw blade on standby for that one!!

I cut bowl blanks at 6 X 6 X 3 and peppemills at 3 X 3 X 12. Those wont suit everyone but it makes for easy shipping in flat rate boxes. To be honest, you wont have trouble selling any burl blanks regardless of the size you cut them.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

yea i would like a bowl blank too


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Cool. I am gonna wait till they dry some before I cut them into blanks. Trying to prevent the warping I have had problems with. Right now the cherry burl is at 20% MC. Gonna be a little bit unless ya'll want it green


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

PSDkevin said:


> Cool. I am gonna wait till they dry some before I cut them into blanks. Trying to prevent the warping I have had problems with. Right now the cherry burl is at 20% MC. Gonna be a little bit unless ya'll want it green


 I have no problem taking it green. I also have no problem waiting till its dry. I just want a place in line when they are for sale!!! Lol

The bowl guys typically want green stuff.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> The bowl guys typically want green stuff.


It's true :yes:

Please count me in the line too ... :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

What sizes would you have for sale. Any idea on the prices?


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont want to get in trouble with the mods. Didnt intend for this to become a classified thread. The thickest piece is 9"x10"x2.5". It contains part of the pith. The rest are roughly 12"x12"x2". If anyone is interested in a piece of that green pm me so we dont keep going in the classified direction. I'm gonna keep probably half to dry. Probably half of that will be for sale as pen blanks after drying. I'll post them to classified. Dont worry Bass...you're first in line.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

No worries man, I'm only interested in pen blanks at this time. Do your thing!!


----------

